# So Cal Meet



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

There was supposed to be something in July. I don't see anything. Let's make it happen. 

Maybe we can get JT to host again, if not we can just meet classic style by Superautobachs. 

Let's plan for one of the last two weekends in July. I think earlier is better as it's freaking hot. 

If anybody wants to get their cars tested in the So.Cal. Bin this is also the time. 

I still need a test box volunteered for testing cabin gain. If anybody has a 10" or 12" sealed box they don't want it please donate.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Im always up for a meet  JTs place would be awesome.

I have an old (mid/early 90s) 10" RF sub and a sealed prefab I would donate if you like, Its pretty old and may not work properly though. I might have something else (and newer), I'll have to dig around.


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

Three votes for JTs shop.


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

JT place is good. Just set a date and I'll be there. Hopefully the weather is not too hot. I hate hot weather, my car just sound terrible in hot weather


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I would love to hear some of your guys' cars. Only problem is I could only make it on the last weekend, I'm going to the Mid State Fair for a concert on the 23rd.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

my place is always available for us.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

This is looking good! Jt's it is then.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

circa40 said:


> Im always up for a meet  JTs place would be awesome.
> 
> I have an old (mid/early 90s) 10" RF sub and a sealed prefab I would donate if you like, Its pretty old and may not work properly though. I might have something else (and newer), I'll have to dig around.


I have a Seas 10" that nobody wants. If the RF sub doesn't work I can throw that one in there. Are you sure you want to donate it, you can use it now as well for the same thing.


----------



## Huaiw (Mar 13, 2011)

I would also be interested to come again


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I would like to come and play if I don't get eaten


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Depends on how delicious you are.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Depends on how delicious you are.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Bring friends. I'll take one for here and one to go.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It's going to be *HOT
*
Who's bringing refreshments?


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll bring cokes. Someone bring ices.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

oh, and 23rd or 30th is fine. or the sundays even.


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

Either 23rd or 30th is fine with me. Can't on Sunday, wife taken over 



jtaudioacc said:


> oh, and 23rd or 30th is fine. or the sundays even.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Carmagedon on the 16th
http://blogs.laweekly.com/informer/...ure_july_16_17_traffic_los_angeles_subway.php

No show by at least one member 23rd

30th it is. 
I'm down for 9am meet.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

damn it! Everytime there is a meet, I can't make it...I'm going to be in Vegas for the last weekend of July =(


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

Mr. Randy said:


> damn it! Everytime there is a meet, I can't make it...I'm going to be in Vegas for the last weekend of July =(


Me too!! The fiance wants to go see Babyface in concert. Maybe I'll see you there.  I really wanted to make it out this time. Damn!!


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Shocks said:


> Me too!! The fiance wants to go see Babyface in concert. Maybe I'll see you there.  I really wanted to make it out this time. Damn!!


nice!...I would really want to make it out this time also...but I already booked a hotel suite


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Babyface? Still around? Well, she's not in the sack yet so you better go. 

In other news, I'll be debuting by _Faitalilty Line Array_


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Babyface? Still around? Well, she's not in the sack yet so you better go.
> 
> In other news, I'll be debuting by _Faitalilty Line Array_


Didn't Werewolf say how much he likes Array's?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Didn't Werewolf say how much he likes Array's?


One of his long time love affairs I think.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Saturday, July 30th


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

So whats the date for this event?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Saturday, July 30th


That's it.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn... I will be out of town for that weekend.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

so, who's in??

me


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

In. Got lots of plans for this meet, should be fun.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

For those of us who haven't been around for a bit, what is JT's address?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's the address:

1522 W. Embassy St.
Anaheim, Ca. 92802
(714)817-8282

It's near the 5fwy and Lincoln exit by the Disneyland area.

Still don't have lots of seating, so, if you have something to sit on, probably a good idea to bring it.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

I believe the freqbox and myself are in. Last meet at JT's was way too much fun


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Looking forward to it


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I'm in, see you all there ........................


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm in. Looking forward to hearing some great sounding system again.
Cvjoint's line array, now I am excited. Just 2 more days


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Trying to talk Jon W in to coming, How about a few more chime in....


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

that would be cool if Jon would come.

btw, don't expect me at 9am. More like 10am, so if you early birds want to sit outside, that's fine with me.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Can someone bring some ice?


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

dear DIYMA friends,

i appreciate the invitation! i look forward to attending the event. due to other obligations, i will need to leave at 2p. my wife and i will arrive around 10a, or so. by any chance, would there be an outlet available within 50 feet of where you'd like me to park? 

i would be delighted to bring a cooler filled with ice.

warmest regards,
jon whitledge
mobile: 858-395-3423


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

jtaudioacc said:


> Can someone bring some ice?


I can bring a big bag of ice and a large cooler.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Jon, yes there is power near the garage door close enough. 

vin, thanks for bringing the ice and cooler!

JT


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

This is shaping up to be a great congregation. Looking forward to see you all and share my toys! 

JT is a great host and there is loads of shade usually, much better accommodations than the parking lot meets we used to have. 

I'll be driving in a yellow S2000. This time I won't forget to print out PDFs for all of you that want to get tested with the Dayton Omnimic setup. The sheets will be on my windshield under the wiper. The toolbag will also include a WT2 woofer tester and a stand alone subwoofer box for testing cabin gain, box courtesy of Vin (Circa40). 

Be there or be square! You know the DIYMA doctrine on square vs. round.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

on my way and last bump for anyone that missed the thread.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I'm so jealous, wish I could have gone. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I would have loved to been able to hang out all day, but it wasn't to be. I turned it up way to loud later on in the day and blew one of the Scan's. 

I need to find something that can handle a lot more Power.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I would have loved to been able to hang out all day, but it wasn't to be. I turned it up way to loud later on in the day and blew one of the Scan's.
> 
> I need to find something that can handle a lot more Power.


whoops! Just shows you like to play your music. 

here's some random shots from today...DIYMA Meet July 30, 2011 | Facebook

thanks to all that came out. special thanks to Jon W. to bring the magic bus from down south, I know that thing can't get the best of gas mileage. 

With Jon, Gary, and BigRed, we definitely had some of the best California has to offer to listen to today! 

When's the next one?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I would have loved to been able to hang out all day, but it wasn't to be. I turned it up way to loud later on in the day and blew one of the Scan's.
> 
> I need to find something that can handle a lot more Power.



WTF?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh and a big thank you to John for hosting the meet. Thanks for lunch as well  

It was nice seeing some the regulars today. Too bad I didnt hear more cars, too much chatting


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

crap, I missed the Magic Bus.

thanks for the pics and for hosting jt.

did the magic bus get RTA'd? (not a serious question)


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

Another great gathering. Seem like everyone car sound better than the last meet.
As usual, thanks JT for allowing us to use the place for the meet.
Thanks CVJoint to run the cabin gain, FR and distortion test on my car. 
The equipments you got is pretty impressive. Wish I got the knowledge like you, my car would sound better for sure. George remember to email me the graph of my left and right speakers!
Jon Maigc Bus, WOW!!!! If I close my eye and listen to the sound, I thought I am in front of a live concert. Very impressive indeed!
Again, thanks everyone for letting me listen to your car.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks to JT for hosting. I brought my noob friend along and now he's talking Bluetooth syncing and 5.1. Sucker....


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks John for hosting the get together.

I decided to purchase another Scan and have the spare fixed.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/105045-southern-california-test-bin-2.html#post1384913 has been updated. Working on posting the cabin gain results as well.


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

I would like to express my sincere gratitude to JT Audio and Accessories for hosting such a fine event and inviting me to be a part of it. It was great to see a large number of enthusiastic attendees! I believe these kinds of “grass roots” events, supported by TRUE lovers of music and audio, are the future of mobile audio. I hope to attend more events like this one, fabulously organized and hosted by JT Audio and Accessories.

Part of the thrill of these events is that you never know who will show up. It was a wonderful surprise to see Steve McCormack (www.SMcAudio.com), legendary home audio component designer, stop by for a visit. Many of you know that Steve contributed significantly to the voicing of the Magic Bus. Although Steve is principally a home audio component designer and mixing/mastering engineer, he appreciates the mobile audio experience, too, and also sees it as a valuable part of the overall high-end audio industry. I saw that a few lucky individuals got to meet Steve and have him take a listen to your system. I hope you enjoyed this rare opportunity to learn and benefit from a legend in high-end home audio with more than 30 years of experience. Perhaps you’d be interested in seeing an interview I conducted with Steve: 

‪Jon Whitledge interviews Steve McCormack.mpg‬‏ - YouTube

I hope everyone who wanted to hear the Magic Bus got a chance to do so. 

I’m sorry I was not able to break free and hear some of the other cars – I certainly wanted to. 

I sincerely enjoyed sharing the Magic Bus with everyone. As a lover of music, I especially cherished the opportunity to hear other attendees’ favorite music and learn about artists of whom I was formerly unaware. 

Warmest regards,
Jon Whitledge
www.whitledgedesigns.com


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jon w. said:


> I would like to express my sincere gratitude to JT Audio and Accessories for hosting such a fine event and inviting me to be a part of it. It was great to see a large number of enthusiastic attendees! I believe these kinds of “grass roots” events, supported by TRUE lovers of music and audio, are the future of mobile audio. I hope to attend more events like this one, fabulously organized and hosted by JT Audio and Accessories.
> 
> Part of the thrill of these events is that you never know who will show up. It was a wonderful surprise to see Steve McCormack (www.SMcAudio.com), legendary home audio component designer, stop by for a visit. Many of you know that Steve contributed significantly to the voicing of the Magic Bus. Although Steve is principally a home audio component designer and mixing/mastering engineer, he appreciates the mobile audio experience, too, and also sees it as a valuable part of the overall high-end audio industry. I saw that a few lucky individuals got to meet Steve and have him take a listen to your system. I hope you enjoyed this rare opportunity to learn and benefit from a legend in high-end home audio with more than 30 years of experience. Perhaps you’d be interested in seeing an interview I conducted with Steve:
> 
> ...


Jon, 

Thank you for taking the time to show up at one of our get together meets. It's always a privilege to have you and guy's like Gary Summers show up to heighten our learning and listening experience.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

First and Foremost Jon thank you for coming by. I didn't get the chance to listen to the Bus this time, but have listened to it in the past, And really wanted all the folks who have not listened, to get the chance. And to those whom haven't heard it. Its a major accomplishment, by any standard, technological. A very well mapped planned and thought out, developed and delivered design. The Bus in terms of car audio does set a new standard. -The Mega Buck install done Right! We've all since plenty that miss the note. But Jon, Awesome Job to you and all those whom participated in the build.

What a treat, the One & Only Steve McCormack, To whom I can praise as one that assisted me in audio for years, I still have my McCormack Mod Squad Passive Live Stage. Because of that Pre amp I've always owned passive line stages. "Its audio purity".Its been an indicator beacon for weaknesses in my systems. Steve did listen to my car and made some suggestions, (sorry trade secrets, can't tell) "Thank You" We went over the complete system briefly and listened to about 6-8 tracks of varying types of music. I expressed my desire to get as close to Home Hi-End 2 channel and its challenges in the vehicle. Naturally on a hot day and engine running with AC on some of those do show themselves. So Again Thank You Jon W. & Mr. Steve McCormack what a pleasure and what a Great Get Together. 

And most of all John @ JT Audio Thank You


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

jon w. said:


> I would like to express my sincere gratitude to JT Audio and Accessories for hosting such a fine event and inviting me to be a part of it. It was great to see a large number of enthusiastic attendees! I believe these kinds of “grass roots” events, supported by TRUE lovers of music and audio, are the future of mobile audio. I hope to attend more events like this one, fabulously organized and hosted by JT Audio and Accessories.
> 
> Part of the thrill of these events is that you never know who will show up. It was a wonderful surprise to see Steve McCormack (www.SMcAudio.com), legendary home audio component designer, stop by for a visit. Many of you know that Steve contributed significantly to the voicing of the Magic Bus. Although Steve is principally a home audio component designer and mixing/mastering engineer, he appreciates the mobile audio experience, too, and also sees it as a valuable part of the overall high-end audio industry. I saw that a few lucky individuals got to meet Steve and have him take a listen to your system. I hope you enjoyed this rare opportunity to learn and benefit from a legend in high-end home audio with more than 30 years of experience. Perhaps you’d be interested in seeing an interview I conducted with Steve:
> 
> ...


I thoroughly enjoyed that interview. I didn't watch it but I had the sound playing while I was working. Definitely learned some new stuff. Thanks.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

new get together! 



http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/113818-so-cal-gtg-october.html


----------

